# You encounter a 108 page thread, what do you do?



## JonE (Sep 28, 2013)

If it starts off really interesting and gets better from there, ALL the posts. If it's hit or miss, I gravitate toward the last few. All depends.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Read the last page, maybe the page before it and the OP if it is different from the thread title or lengthy.

l'm sure l'll restate something but do people honestly expect that anyone will read it all the way through?

Another factor is how old it is, a necro'ed thread will have many posters who are inactive, it's basically like restarting the discussion with a more current crowd but at that point l'd much rather start a new thread.

l have been on few Vbulletin forums aside from Perc, the others, one what l would call 'rolling' (very similar to a chatroom)or just incredibly fast paced, so it influenced the way l learned to post.


Hmm, you know l am very guilty of reading posts before mine to get context and neglecting to read the OP often. l think it's ingrained in me from posting on boards with topics that were only current from anywhere between 2-15 minutes.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

I tend to ignore threads that have more than let's say ... 30 pages. I feel like everything that's worth contributing has already been said and that my posts would only be a waste of space.

If the topic is intriguing though, I will probably read the OP and first few pages and then randomly jump from one page to another.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Read the last reply and if it's not worth replying to, give my 2 cents.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I tend to read the first few pages and the last few pages. I tend to ignore the bulk of the thread unless I have good reason to think I'll gain new insights from it. Oftentimes, when a thread gets that long, I'm inclined to think that there is a lot of redundancy, alot of tangents that have nothing to do with the original purpose of the thread. 

Sometimes the longer threads are the more controversial ones, lots of different perspectives and sides to the issue which is interesting but also lots of flaming which is not so cool.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

INTP,


Depends on the thread.


----------

